

Groupon needs to pivot - andrewychen
http://startupdream.blogspot.com/2011/08/groupon-needs-to-pivot.html

======
arctangent
I think Groupon is far too big now to "quickly pivot". Changing their strategy
would also be a huge admission of failure at this point.

~~~
andrewychen
Definitely would be difficult...but pride and admission of being wrong would
be a horrible reason for not changing course.

